# I am reasonably proficient at Cello



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been messing around with the Image-Line Sakura virtual instrument (http://www.image-line.com/documents/sakura.html) and after paying someone to play one of my solo bowed-string instruments, I've learned a lot - this is the result.


__
https://soundcloud.com/22bc0521%2Fcello_proficiency


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

ErinD said:


> I've been messing around with the Image-Line Sakura virtual instrument (http://www.image-line.com/documents/sakura.html) and after paying someone to play one of my solo bowed-string instruments, I've learned a lot - this is the result.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/22bc0521%2Fcello_proficiency


I'm confused. This is your composition?


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I know you are enjoying the playing experience. Great job.


----------



## dkrisner (Jan 13, 2015)

sounds great! i love the way that it flows so elegantly, and the descending runs are beautiful.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It's lovely! Can you play it? Are you learning?


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

It sounds somewhat like a cello.


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

I am confused too. So you are good at virtual instrument not real one?


----------

